# TUrbo HD dish to FTA



## Digitalrain

Hi all,
I wanted to know if the DISH Turbo HD dish is big enough for FTA. I wanted to modify the LNB support by putting a FTA lnb on the arm and try aiming the dish at 103.0w. Is it possible with that size dish? 

I am NOT interested in DISHnetwork programming, just tring to piece together what i have lying around the house. 

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

If you intend to use Ku LNBF, then yes, the dish should be OK for 103W.
Beside that - what channel(s) is interesting you there ?
Check Lyngsat http://www.lyngsat.com/AMC-1.html


----------



## Digitalrain

Thank u yes i was going to use an LNBF just wanted to make sure that dish was big enough to pick up that bird and maybe others.

103.0w looks good, hase METV and This TV and a few others.


----------



## P Smith

Digitalrain said:


> Thank u yes i was going to use an LNBF just wanted to make sure that dish was big enough to pick up that bird and maybe others.
> 
> 103.0w looks good,* hase METV and This TV and a few others*.


Oops ! Not gonna work for you ...

These channels are on C-band and you'll need at least 6' or bigger dish.


----------



## Digitalrain

oh ok, well then just Ku band birds then -- :grin:


----------

